# Mixing Photographic Chemicals



## berandolph (Sep 7, 2010)

I am going to be developing my own film soon and recieved my chemicals in the mail the other day. I was wondering it is ok to mix the powdered chemicals outside, as my basement ventilator isnt supurb...I have a window which I am going to open for the actual develiopment, but I was wondering for just the mixing if i could do that part outside. Thank you for any  help


----------



## ann (Sep 7, 2010)

just be carefully that it isn't too windy as you want to be sure all of the powered is dissolved and not flying around


----------



## Early (Sep 8, 2010)

berandolph said:


> I am going to be developing my own film soon and recieved my chemicals in the mail the other day. I was wondering it is ok to mix the powdered chemicals outside, as my basement ventilator isnt supurb...I have a window which I am going to open for the actual develiopment, but I was wondering for just the mixing if i could do that part outside. Thank you for any  help


What chemicals are you mixing that you're so afraid of?  Normal b&w chemicals are pretty harmless as long as you're not eating them.


----------



## zamanakhan (Sep 9, 2010)

Early said:


> berandolph said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to be developing my own film soon and recieved my chemicals in the mail the other day. I was wondering it is ok to mix the powdered chemicals outside, as my basement ventilator isnt supurb...I have a window which I am going to open for the actual develiopment, but I was wondering for just the mixing if i could do that part outside. Thank you for any  help
> ...




i mixed mine in a cooking pot...  but i washed it thoroughly with dish soap afterward. couldnt find a big enough container to mix chemicals.


----------

